# cage setup



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi, I just signed up. I just got my rat today. I have a little enclosure house thing (among other things) in there for her, but she's sleeping in the corner of the cage by the wheel instead. should i move the house there? also an suggested setups? like should i leave an area open for her?

Thnx.

Mutt


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

How big is the rat


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I find that it doesnt really matter where things are setup in your ratties cage...they always seem to put things where THEY want it  
My two boys have 2 hammocks, a hanging tube thing, a second story cornor with a bed on it, an igloo house, a cardboard tunnel and those Fiddle Sticks that I use as a bridge and no matter how many times I move things around they always move things back! Ill set the igloo in the cornor and find it all the way on the other side of the cage with their food bowl inside of it!


----------



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

Haha. it's not big. I think she's still pretty young. I don't think she can move things around. I think she's a little scared. So I'm going to leave her alone for the next day or so. Like I saiid, I jsut got her today.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, shes still getting use to things. She'll be fine  Don't leave her alone for too long, just make sure that you hold her and let her know that your not going to hurt her and that she is safe.


----------



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

I try to hold her, but she runs to the corner of the cage if i try to pick her up haha


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, it takes time


----------



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

Yay! she's now sleeping in the house.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yay!  My rats right now are sleeping together in their little bed, which BTW only fits one rat...so their little butts are hanging out of the sides! xD


----------



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

lol. Now my other concern is whether or not she's eating. I've heard her drinking a lot. but haven't actually seen her eat. (except for a very small piece of a treat I gave her)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Most likey if she is drinking, she is eating. Rats are known to stash the "good stuff" out of there food bowl and hide it in the bedding...places like that, to eat it later. They are very sneaky when it comes to food  But you cant let her get away with it either, if you do find that she is being sneaky and do find stashed food let her eat that, but don't refill her bowl with new food cuz she'll just do the same thing. Make sure that you feed her block food as well as mixed food. Don't fill the food bowl unless its almost all gone.


----------



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah the mix i got has some block food in it as well. 

How thick should I apply the bedding? there are areas where she's moved it and I can see the bottom.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not really sure...I put about in inch or so, but rats will do that. My Jay will take all of the bedding and put it in the food bowl and then you look at the cage and there are empty spots everywhere. xD


----------



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

oh ok haha. Thanks for the info


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

you should also get her a friend (girl), rats need company from other rats :wink:


----------

